# Poison Sumac?



## EastTXFamilyFarm (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey everyone,

So, I am clueless when it comes to identifying plants. My family and I moved onto 16 acres about 2 months ago, and out of that we let about half grow wild, except for trails we mow through. Sumacs have popped up like crazy, and I’m trying to determine if these are the poisonous or non poisonous type. The majority have smooth, glossy leaves, which I thought meant they were poisonous, but it seems that some have shown characteristics that suggest non poisonous. I wanted to see if anyone could verify, and if they are poisonous, suggest a safe(ish) way of getting rid of them. I don’t want my son (or me for that matter) getting into them. this is in Northeast Texas, if that helps.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I am not a plant expert, but I think that is NOT poison sumac. I think it is nonpoisonous staghorn sumac.

I found this:
------------------
_Because of the word “sumac.” Many people believe staghorn sumac is poisonous. Yes, there is poison sumac (Toxicodendron vernix), which will definitely cause a rash that is worse than poison ivy (poison sumac is found only in swamps). But staghorn sumac is not poisonous._
---------------

We used to call what you have "red sumac". 

Note the shape of the leaves and seed pods on staghorn are similar to yours:










Vs the leaf shape on poison sumac:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The plant in question is staghorn sumac. You'll probably still want to get rid of it though. I planted ONE a couple years ago and now there are at least 50 little trees in a 30 by 30 foot area around it.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

If it's in an out-of-the-way spot, I'd leave it. Deer love it, so it makes a good place to find them during hunting season.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Goats would love it as well.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

EastTXFamilyFarm said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So, I am clueless when it comes to identifying plants. My family and I moved onto 16 acres about 2 months ago, and out of that we let about half grow wild, except for trails we mow through. Sumacs have popped up like crazy, and I’m trying to determine if these are the poisonous or non poisonous type. The majority have smooth, glossy leaves, which I thought meant they were poisonous, but it seems that some have shown characteristics that suggest non poisonous. I wanted to see if anyone could verify, and if they are poisonous, suggest a safe(ish) way of getting rid of them. I don’t want my son (or me for that matter) getting into them. this is in Northeast Texas, if that helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## EastTXFamilyFarm (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the responses! It’s nice knowing most of it is staghorn. It turned out lucky that the poisonous stuff is actually located at the entrance to our property, but everything in our property is safe. I might clear a bit out where it’s becoming too thick, but I like the looks of it, and if it attracts deer, it’s a keeper!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

EastTXFamilyFarm said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses! It’s nice knowing most of it is staghorn. It turned out lucky that the poisonous stuff is actually located at the entrance to our property, but everything in our property is safe. I might clear a bit out where it’s becoming too thick, but I like the looks of it, and if it attracts deer, it’s a keeper!


Deer and Birds love the Berrys. The Poison Sumac has a White-Gray Berry. The non-Poison has bright Red Berrys. The Non-poison with bright Red Berrys makes a nice tea.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Soak the red berries in water, add sugar and you have a wonderful "pink lemonade"


----------

